# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Digitālais frekvences mērītājs

## parols

Meklēju shēmu kas nosaka frekvenci ar kādu darbojas signālģenerātors(līdz 150-200 Mhz)

----------


## Vikings

Paskaties Latgalītē, man liekas, tur jau gatavi kiti bija.

----------


## parols

gribas pasam fiksi uzlodeet (latgaliitee esosie neizskatās pievilc;igi)

----------


## ansius

un tavs pasha roku lipinajums bus pievilciigaaks? ne jau no taa var spriest par sheemu. ja tiek uzdots tada veida jautaajums, tad labaak iegaadaajies kitu, jo 200MHz arii plates izkartojums daudz noziimee, tas tev vairs nav KHz diapazons.

----------


## parols

plates izvakrtojumu veidotu kompaktu ar pcb principu,celinus pat gatavojos apsudrabot.....

----------


## ansius

hm, nez mozj shitais tev noder: http://www.norcalqrp.org/fcc1.htm

ja vēl neesi atmetis domu...  ::

----------


## ansius

atradu vienu kas ir pa tēmu: 

http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/counter.htm

----------


## Epis

Man liekās ka nav nekā labāka un vienkāršāka šajā gadījumā kā paņemt kādu Lētāko CPLD (1-2$), ja negrib izmantot CPLD tad tāpat vaidzēs izmantot to Loģiku un tad varēs lodēt čupu ar Loģikas čipiem, kas ir daudz grūtāk un sarežģitāk nekā to loģiku iepreogrammēt iekš CPLD, un otrā galā vari ielikt kādu PIC, AVR kas to informāciju attēlos, sūtīs lai pats varētu redzēt cik tad īsti liela ir tā frekvence.

----------


## dmd

eh, epi, epi.

----------


## Epis

Ar kādam tad intresanti metodēm, shēmām tad taisa tādus 100-200Mhz signālu detektētājus ? 
, un kā ir ar izšķirtspēju cik tā var būt liela ? 
Piemēram: 
ja minimālais ko var noķert ir 1ns tad var noķert arī 166, 142, 125, 111, 100 (Mhz)  un tā tālāk uz leju, bet lai dabūtu cipars starp šiem tad jāpalielina ķeršanas ātrums.

----------


## parols

vai ar izkirtspeeju 1 Hz

----------


## karloslv

Epi, laikam pienācis laiks nolaisties no augstumiem un iepazīties ar bināro skaitītāju.

----------

